

Server monitoring, monit and munin - jacquesm
http://www.howtoforge.com/server_monitoring_monit_munin

======
callmeed
I've found god to be easier to setup and configure than monit.

<http://god.rubyforge.org>

------
niels_olson
this looks just about right. How does it compare to something like cacti? Has
anyone used this? How does it feel? What else should I be looking at? How much
mem and disk space does it end up taking up with default config? Recommended
tweaks?

------
wmoxam
Munin has worked great for me. I've written a few node scripts for monitoring
Passenger (aka mod_rails) and Beanstalkd and it was super easy.

Ex: <http://gist.github.com/37525>

